# Best Guess As To Value of Plank Key West?



## Myron

Based on past Mk II models and values, what would you think a brand new, unworn, still-wrapped plank kit Key West would sell for when they do finally appear?

Thanks,

Myron


----------



## POR901

A lot....


----------



## mlb212

Kingston plank kits have sold for $2500-$3200 depending on the configuration. However, recently a plank kit sold for $2300.


----------



## Pentameter

my guess is $2K as an opening ask


----------



## Eric90

Plank kits for the Kingston have spare cases, dials, hands, etc.. virtually everything needed for a full watch except the movement and case back.. 

From the MK II website I believe Plank Kits for the Key West will only contain a spare bezel and aluminium inlay.. i could be incorrect on this as I am not a plankholder.


----------



## 66Cooper

That is correct. The Kingston plank kit was truly an unreal value for dollar deal.


----------



## Plat0

I sold a Kingston plank kit (no watch) for $650 and later sold the watch for $1650.


----------



## STEELINOX

I cant believe I am participating, but heck, lets taka swing anyway = $5,500.00 

Thats a white dialed version withan all black bezel insert = OREO !

Lets just bump the heck outta the value of these forthcoming jewels !

Thanks,
Randy


----------



## BigHaole

STEELINOX said:


> I cant believe I am participating, but heck, lets taka swing anyway = $5,500.00


Randy, you can have mine for that price. Do we have a deal?


----------



## STEELINOX

BigHaole said:


> Randy, you can have mine for that price. Do we have a deal?


canya just wait a "litl while" please !


----------



## Myron

BigHaole said:


> Randy, you can have mine for that price. Do we have a deal?


Beat me to it! Anybody wants to buy a plank interest in my plank order for $5500, please drop me a line. ;-)

Thanks for all the replies guys. I can't wait for this watch to come out.

Myron


----------



## BigHaole

STEELINOX said:


> canya just wait a "litl while" please !


I'm just saying, if anyone would rather trade $5500 that is burning a hole in their wallet, for my plank KeyWest, I am willing to swap.

Personally, I think Bill has captured more of the "excess" value in the watch, compared to what happened with the Kingston, which is a good thing. I expect the KeyWest will see a bit of a jump, when the first ones come out and start to flip, but, personally, I don't think it will get as high as the Kingston planks did. I'd be perfectly happy if the steady-state price settles in at around $1800 - $2000. A nice reward for my 4 years of patience, if I ever choose to sell.


----------



## STEELINOX

I got a "feeling" that this piece will be very collectable and command higher values than any other MKII...

yeaaah Baby !


----------



## BigHaole

STEELINOX said:


> I got a "feeling" that this piece will be very collectable and command higher values than any other MKII...
> 
> yeaaah Baby !


I certainly hope you are right! It seems to me that the Kingston had more "buzz" around it. Big Crown, gilt dial, perfect balance of remembering the original and making modern improvements. Homage, in the truest sense. Plus, it was such a bargain, when the plank guys got in, with all those spares and such a low price. I remember reading articles saying that the Tudor Black Bay was inspired by the Kingston (btw, have you seen the now black bezel Black Bay?). I don't feel like the KeyWest has the same buzz about it. Not a bad thing, I think it will be an awesome watch, but I don't think it ticks as many checkboxes for a true gotta-have-it "collector" piece.

But like I say, I hope you're right!


----------



## Chromejob

Myron said:


> Based on past Mk II models and values, what would you think a brand new, unworn, still-wrapped plank kit Key West would sell for when they do finally appear?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Myron


This topic/question came so often [for the Kingston], and with so much inanity resulting, that I groaned out loud seeing this post.

Go back and read the "Kingston market vvalue " threads, it'll be the same answers.

Sellers' market.

Price determined by buyers' desire, funding, and availability of selling units.

Waiting for the padlock in three, two, one.........


----------



## Aceldama

IBFTL!


----------



## Myron

Chromejob said:


> This topic/question came so often, and with so much inanity resulting, that I groaned out loud seeing this post.
> 
> Go back and read the "Kingston market vvalue " threads, it'll be the same answers.
> 
> Sellers' market.
> 
> Price determined by buyers' desire, funding, and availability of selling units.
> 
> Waiting for the padlock in three, two, one.........


Sorry to make you groan, Chromejob. Just trying to make conversation.


----------



## BigHaole

"go read older threads..."
"price is determined by demand..."
"someone lock this thread..."

We're getting dangerously close to "stay off my lawn". ;-)

It's been 4 long years, but the finish line is in sight. I think we've earned some time wasting with meaningless speculation.


----------



## Arthur

BigHaole said:


> "go read older threads..."
> "price is determined by demand..."
> "someone lock this thread..."
> 
> We're getting dangerously close to "stay off my lawn". ;-)
> 
> It's been 4 long years, but the finish line is in sight. I think we've earned some time wasting with meaningless speculation.


Right,
At this point, things are pretty slow around here. Sometimes a post like this one is good if only to break the monotony !!! 
I imagine that once the first Key West's are shipped, this thread will wind down, only to be replaced by very active new Key West threads with photos!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Myron

BigHaole said:


> "go read older threads..."
> "price is determined by demand..."
> "someone lock this thread..."
> 
> We're getting dangerously close to "stay off my lawn". ;-)
> 
> It's been 4 long years, but the finish line is in sight. I think we've earned some time wasting with meaningless speculation.





Arthur said:


> Right,
> At this point, things are pretty slow around here. Sometimes a post like this one is good if only to break the monotony !!!
> I imagine that once the first Key West's are shipped, this thread will wind down, only to be replaced by very active new Key West threads with photos!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Exactly how I feel. Every time I check the Mk II forum for something new, there is very little to hold my interest except for Menno's excellent but OT posts about classic cars. I was just trying to spur some interesting dialog with this post, but I appear to have accidentally whacked a hornet's nest with a baseball bat. My apologies to any and all who had a visceral reaction to this thread. It was unintended, I assure you.

So as the originator of this post, I will ask others to refrain from any further replies to this thread. Since an OP can't self-lock his own thread, this is just a respectful request.

Kind regards to all,

Myron


----------



## Chromejob

My tongue was at least partly in cheek. I had read this thread shortly after reading posts about military watches being lethal weapons. C'mon. Guys. Lighten up just a little.


----------



## Chromejob

BigHaole said:


> "someone lock this thread..."
> .


Ahem. I didn't say that. :-/


----------



## Packleader

This thread could prove invaluable, should my heirs receive the watch after my demise....

Always cheerful,
Packleader


----------



## BigHaole

Packleader said:


> This thread could prove invaluable, should my heirs receive the watch after my demise....


Or it could cause your heirs to start planning your demise, in the hope of receiving your KeyWest. Hopefully, they'll at least wait until after the KW ships, so you'll get to enjoy it first.


----------



## powerband

There's a positive relationship between worth and wait.


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

BigHaole said:


> Or it could cause your heirs to start planning your demise, in the hope of receiving your KeyWest. Hopefully, they'll at least wait until after the KW ships, so you'll get to enjoy it first.


I love this. Haha. Totally true. Got to start eye balling my kids a bit. I mean, there only 5 and 1 but I see the way they look at my Kingston. Their up to something...


----------



## STEELINOX

Value of gilt white dial will surpass gilt black long after initial release, "imho"~!








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Myron

STEELINOX said:


> Value of gilt white dial will surpass gilt black long after initial release, "imho"~!
> View attachment 6703026
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Love the graphic!


----------



## Packleader

66Cooper said:


> I love this. Haha. Totally true. Got to start eye balling my kids a bit. I mean, there only 5 and 1 but I see the way they look at my Kingston. Their up to something...


I actually laughed out loud. Thank you for that!

You might want to think about getting a safe to lock up your watches at night. I'm sure that Kingston could buy a lot of Happy Meals.

Cheers,
Packleader


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Myron said:


> Exactly how I feel. Every time I check the Mk II forum for something new, there is very little to hold my interest except for Menno's excellent but OT posts about classic cars.* I was just trying to spur some interesting dialog with this post*, but I appear to have accidentally whacked a hornet's nest with a baseball bat. My apologies to any and all who had a visceral reaction to this thread. It was unintended, I assure you.
> 
> So as the originator of this post, I will ask others to refrain from any further replies to this thread. Since an OP can't self-lock his own thread, this is just a respectful request.
> 
> Kind regards to all,
> 
> Myron


:think: And Now..... (deleted)


----------



## STEELINOX

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :think: And Now..... (deleted)


Hooooldon... Myron is asking - mind you - not even got the thing "in hand" and has marked it up appropriately "IMHO"...

So, what does that tellya !


----------



## White Tuna

STEELINOX said:


> Hooooldon... Myron is asking - mind you - not even got the thing "in hand" and has marked it up appropriately "IMHO"...
> 
> So, what does that tellya !


Judging people here for selling watches always ends in a mess. I try not to comment on those anymore.


----------



## Dzunz001

I wouldn't be surprised if they sold between 3-4K.


----------



## yjfang

Dzunz001 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they sold between 3-4K.


I would be willing to let mine go for $3K each, brand new and unopened.

I have the white gilt dial with pepsi bezel and a second pepsi bezel, and the black gilt dial with pepsi bezel, and coke bezel, both watches on bracelet.


----------



## STEELINOX

I too would say that the market will certainly be nears 3 plus if not even 5 large for a white knight in shining armor !

Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


----------



## White Tuna

I did not purchase the Key Wests to sell. But if they go for $3K I would consider it. I think they are great watches and look forward to having them in my rotation but let us try to enjoy what they are before we try to sell them all off.


----------



## cpotters

I think you are all nutters! If you buy an MkII to make a profit, you'll be disappointed sooner or later. If you buy and MkII because you like the design, you will likely NOT be disappointed - regardless of whether you sell it or keep it, or what you might eventually sell it for. Just enjoy the ride, without thinking about whether or not you'll make a profit on the gas...


----------



## White Tuna

cpotters said:


> I think you are all nutters! If you buy an MkII to make a profit, you'll be disappointed sooner or later. If you buy and MkII because you like the design, you will likely NOT be disappointed - regardless of whether you sell it or keep it, or what you might eventually sell it for. Just enjoy the ride, without thinking about whether or not you'll make a profit on the gas...


I know I have read something like this on these forums before:

"The best way to end up with a small fortune from selling watches is to start out with a large fortune."

If you are looking at watches as an investment I would recommend having a large diversified portfolio first.


----------



## mlb212

White Tuna said:


> I know I have read something like this on these forums before:"The best way to end up with a small fortune from selling watches is to start out with a large fortune."If you are looking at watches as an investment I would recommend having a large diversified portfolio first.


A diverse portfolio of dividend paying stocks with high credit ratings, reinvest those dividends, selling upside CALLs can increase returns a bit but if the stock gets called away you'll lose your long term tax advantages. Watches help you figure out when the market opens and closes.


----------



## BSHt013

You people realize what other watches may be had for $3,000 to $5,000 - right? I'm not trying to be confrontational or argumentative, but some of these numbers are a little strange. 

This is coming from an MKII fanboi, me. And I "get" that these watches are awesome, but now you're talking about a possible 14060 or 16570 (yes, I know they're all different watches).


----------



## mlb212

thach said:


> You people realize what other watches may be had for $3,000 to $5,000 - right? I'm not trying to be confrontational or argumentative, but some of these numbers are a little strange.
> 
> This is coming from an MKII fanboi, me. And I "get" that these watches are awesome, but now you're talking about a possible 14060 or 16570 (yes, I know they're all different watches).


I do, but I like my Kingston better than my 116610. As a matter of fact, I'll take $2k in cash and two kingstons for a 116610.


----------



## BSHt013

mlb212 said:


> I do, but I like my Kingston better than my 116610. As a matter of fact, I'll take $2k in cash and two kingstons for a 116610.


That's also my point though. A couple of MKII plus cash for a Rolex, sure. An MKII the equivalent of a Rolex, what? I've had a 16550. Liked it a lot. Have a Kingston now, like it MORE than the 16550. BUT my Kingston didn't cost me the same amount of money. We're not talking almost even trade here. I feel like these numbers being thrown around are a little fantastical.


----------



## JBowen

Im wondering if the prices are going to be different for the gilt dials vs the non gilt dials like the Nassau/Kingstons are now......or is everyone just going to think they have a cash cow and charge a ton no matter what


----------



## mlb212

thach said:


> That's also my point though. A couple of MKII plus cash for a Rolex, sure. An MKII the equivalent of a Rolex, what? I've had a 16550. Liked it a lot. Have a Kingston now, like it MORE than the 16550. BUT my Kingston didn't cost me the same amount of money. We're not talking almost even trade here. I feel like these numbers being thrown around are a little fantastical.


I think the price speculation is fantastical for the Key West as well. However, would I trade a 116610 for a Kingston and $3k? I probably would. If the market value of a 116610 and a Kingston were equal which would you choose? Kinston has a very limited supply, 116610 has a better movement, I enjoy wearing my Kingston more than my 116610. Kingston wins. The only reason a 116610 is worth more than a Kinston is the market.


----------



## BSHt013

Agreed mlb212.


----------



## Arthur

I completely agree with Charlie and white tuna, buy to enjoy, not as and investment. If by chance the prices go up and you need/ want to sell, so much the better. When you buy to sell, and the market turns, you are going to be unhappy! In all the years that i have been collecting(accumulating!) watches, there have been darn few that i made any money on, and some of the ones i could make money on now, i won't sell. So my advice to folks is simple, you need to like what you buy, because you might be stuck with it for a long time. 
And to paraphrase what white tuna said, and old farmer told me years ago, " Boy, you know how to make a million dollars farming, start off with 5 million"! I believe he knew what he was talking about. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

JBowen said:


> Im wondering if the prices are going to be different for the gilt dials vs the non gilt dials like the Nassau/Kingstons are now......or is everyone just going to think they have a cash cow and charge a ton no matter what


Yule have to pry my "white knight" off of my cold dead wrist before I would ever sellit !

Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


----------



## Neily_San

STEELINOX said:


> Yule have to pry my "white knight" of my cold dead wrist before I would ever sellit !


Ha, ha. I agree entirely !
:-D
Neily


----------



## Pentameter

mlb212 said:


> I do, but I like my Kingston better than my 116610. As a matter of fact, I'll take $2k in cash and two kingstons for a 116610.


I would LOVE to have a 14060 someday&#8230; but, it's just a modern, no-date sub w/ plain black dial and crown-guards. Both the Kingston and the Key West are much more unique IMHO and I would rather own those. And when you consider the things they do have: glossy gilt dials, more unique bezels, a GMT movement (on the KW) and no crown guards make them more attractive AFAIC.


----------



## vandergl

How many plank slots were available? I remember seeing it but I can't find that info on the MKII site or here. My Google fu must be weak.


----------



## MHe225

Maybe put on your reading glasses (LOL) - it's there: Project GMT

Read carefully and you'll see mention of 60 Plank Kits / slots (2nd bullet point in the description). 
Happy to report that one will be coming my way.


----------



## vandergl

Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigHaole

I think it's interesting that this project has developed so much momentum. When the plank was opened, it took several days to fill (I remember waiting a few days before clicking and putting in my credit card info). Now, we're talking about how much the value will jump, even though all pre-orders have not yet been sold.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

BigHaole said:


> I think it's interesting that this project has developed so much momentum. When the plank was opened, it took several days to fill (I remember waiting a few days before clicking and putting in my credit card info). Now, we're talking about how much the value will jump, even though all pre-orders have not yet been sold.


:think: Perhaps it would be safe to assume that all pre-orders have been filled, since the last were offered in February, and no additional pre-order opportunities have been available lately.

In January, MKII posted this in the 'Project GMT News' - 2016-01-25: Project GMT Updates



> Pre-order slots still available: *The last group of slots will be made available this month. *After that the wait list will be used to fill any cancellations that we receive and for the General Ordering.


:think: That 'News' post also has some good information on the likely potential timelines that will follow, and has additional 'important announcements' concerning any possible Non-Limited Edtion GMT watch.

:think: For me, the important take-away is that the black-and-gold, and white-and-gold dials are all *Limited Edition Only* (xxx of 399, according to the caseback), and will include some number of matte black and silver and white dials - No one has seen any of those yet...And we don't know the actual relative quantities of the different dial options, only that the total is limited to a total of 399. These unknown quantities and 'Limited Edition' status combined with the legendary, seemingly-mythical beauty of the Gilt Kingston Dials are what is driving the 'speculative' valuations we see.

--- Best ---


----------



## Arthur

I am not going to speculate on prices. After all, I was one of those that said the Kingston prices would come down after all the watches were delivered!!
Time will tell. The supply/demand will play a big factor in determining prices. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigHaole

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :think: Perhaps it would be safe to assume that all pre-orders have been filled, since the last were offered in February, and no additional pre-order opportunities have been available lately.
> 
> In January, MKII posted this in the 'Project GMT News' - 2016-01-25: Project GMT Updates


I was basing my comment on the project page, which says second stage pre-orders are still open: Project GMT

But if we haven't seen any new slots in the last two months, your MKII source of truth is probably more accurate than my MKII source of truth.  In any case, there's still the general ordering period.


----------



## mindaddy

I think the gilt dials set these apart. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxy

My guess for prices would be in this order below and ranging around 3K for untouched - new in box kits! 

1) Pepsi Gilt
2) Coke Gilt
3) Pepsi White dial
4) Coke White dial
5) Pepsi/coke non-gilt.


----------



## powerband

That's a fair list. I think the Pepsi Gilt and the Coke Gilt will be pretty darn even, with the Pepsi Gilt having an advantage if the sale post includes a picture of Pussy Galore.










Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

powerband said:


> That's a fair list. I think the Pepsi Gilt and the Coke Gilt will be pretty darn even, with the Pepsi Gilt having an advantage if the sale post includes a picture of Pussy Galore.


How about one of her posters?


----------



## 66Cooper

I think I need one of those posters...


----------



## Thieuster

I think -after seeing the first pics of the KW- we can safely say that every 'guesstimated' asking price is doubled overnight! Another triumph for Bill's outstanding artisan watch making skills. It's safe to say that investing in a KW is better than putting your money in the bank and hoping for interest (currently less than 1% annually overhere in Holland...)

Menno


----------



## Jfha1210

Thieuster said:


> I think -after seeing the first pics of the KW- we can safely say that every 'guesstimated' asking price is doubled overnight! Another triumph for Bill's outstanding artisan watch making skills. It's safe to say that investing in a KW is better than putting your money in the bank and hoping for interest (currently less than 1% annually overhere in Holland...)
> 
> Menno


That sounds like an old history I heard once in the beautiful city of Amsterdam... It was about people investing/speculating? in tulip bulbs a few Centuries ago... 
For sure, tulips are one of the most beautiful plants for me... But the market is based on different patterns... 

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Maxy

Thieuster said:


> I think -after seeing the first pics of the KW- we can safely say that every 'guesstimated' asking price is doubled overnight! Another triumph for Bill's outstanding artisan watch making skills. It's safe to say that investing in a KW is better than putting your money in the bank and hoping for interest (currently less than 1% annually overhere in Holland...)
> 
> Menno


We should create a poll as who's ready to drop $4K on Tetraflop's Pepsi (https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/my-new-key-west-3265810.html) and that answers this thread question. No need for real sale!


----------



## powerband

I know what I can buy for $4K, having spent so much time on watch forums, reading watch news, and perusing through sales forums. Currently, there's not a watch I'd personally spend $4K on *over* a Key West. Not Tudor, not Grand Seiko, not Omega, and certainly not any preowned Rolex for under $5K.

I have $4K, and if I missed the train on the KW pre-order and the only way I can get a Key West is to buy one at $4K, then I would do so (especially after having seen Dietmar's photo of his Pepsi).

I mean, the Key West has the design and essence of a 6542 but with modern materials, domed sapphire, killer f*cking gilt, and houses a robust, plentiful and easy-to-service ETA movement. I will wear the KW for its intended purpose instead of being paranoid with the responsibility that it's a rare historical model under the constant, delicate state of protection one step from expensive repairs.

It's probably just me, but I'll get more wear out of my $4K with the Key West.


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceldama

powerband said:


> I know what I can buy for $4K, having spent so much time on watch forums, reading watch news, and looking through sales forum. Currently, there's not a watch I'd personally spend $4K on *over* a Key West. Not Tudor, not Grand Seiko, not Omega, and certainly not any preowned Rolex for under $5K.
> 
> I have $4K, and if I missed the train on the KW pre-order and the only way I can get a Key West is to buy one at $4K, then I would do so (especially after having seen Dietmar's photo of his Pepsi).
> 
> That's just me.
> 
> Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


I don't know. $4k is too close to what I paid for a Rolex 16700!


----------



## powerband

Aceldama said:


> I don't know. $4k is too close to what I paid for a Rolex 16700!


You must have gotten an incredible price because I don't see any half-way decent one for under $5K.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Thieuster

Yes that story about tulips is true. Here's some info: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tulip_mania Partially this goes for watches too.

Menno


----------



## Aceldama

powerband said:


> You must have gotten an incredible price because I don't see any half-way decent one for under $5K.


By close I meant within 1K (5K with box, papers and a recent service). I picked up mine on eBay which was taking a chance, but did my homework. People are not too fond of the GMT Master. They seem to go for the GMT Master II. Main difference between the two is the II has the independent GMT hand while the "I" has the synced hour and GMT hand, but a quick set date.


----------



## Arthur

What one can afford to pay will determine a price. While one may be inclined to pay 4K for a Key West, as opposed to a pre owned Rolex, that is their option. Personally, I wouldn't, as I believe that over time the Rolex will be worth more. Also, in a comparison, one must compare apples to apples. The comparable Rolex watches to the Key West would be the 16750, 16700, and the 16710. Doubtful that you would find one of these in really nice shape for 4K though. 
What we have to be mindful of is "Irrational euphoria" which is the phenomenon that has fueled every bubble including the aforementioned Tulip Bubble. Pay what you think is a fair price for condition. Over time, I believe that rational folks will determine what the price of the Key West will be. It may well be around 4K, although I would imagine that it will settle closer to 3K, but heck, I was wrong about used Kingston prices, so who knows, only time will tell.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

If I can get a ready-to-wear 16750 for $4K, then I'd buy that over a Key West, too. But We're talking $4K. There's no Rolex on the preowned market I'd buy over a KW for $4K. Again, this is just me.


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## cpotters

We'll, I'm fond of all my fellow MkII enthusiasts, but as I said when the value discussion came up with the Kingston, I find all this value discussion "unsavory".

Not that I don't understand, but when I go to the museum and stand in front of the Picasso I don't say to my friends "Ya know, that's an $80 Million painting". The value is in the beauty, the execution, the obvious thought that went into it. The same can be said for any well crafted work, including MkII Watches.

The secondary value will be whatever it will be. I don't care. I wasn't looking to arbitrage an inefficiency in Bill's pricing model. I may make or lose money someday on these watches, but that is irrelevant. I only care if they are special, if they stand out, on my wrist. That is value. That is your Return on Equity. Anything other than that is pure speculation, an indulgence I seldom allow myself. 

Just strap it on and enjoy it. Stop thinking about the money side of it because, as "past performance is no indication of future results" you'll probably be wrong anyway. My $0.02


----------



## powerband

cpotters, well said.


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## heebs

cpotters said:


> We'll, I'm fond of all my fellow MkII enthusiasts, but as I said when the value discussion came up with the Kingston, I find all this value discussion "unsavory".
> 
> Not that I don't understand, but when I go to the museum and stand in front of the Picasso I don't say to my friends "Ya know, that's an $80 Million painting". The value is in the beauty, the execution, the obvious thought that went into it. The same can be said for any well crafted work, including MkII Watches.
> 
> The secondary value will be whatever it will be. I don't care. I wasn't looking to arbitrage an inefficiency in Bill's pricing model. I may make or lose money someday on these watches, but that is irrelevant. I only care if they are special, if they stand out, on my wrist. That is value. That is your Return on Equity. Anything other than that is pure speculation, an indulgence I seldom allow myself.
> 
> Just strap it on and enjoy it. Stop thinking about the money side of it because, as "past performance is no indication of future results" you'll probably be wrong anyway. My $0.02


Well said, sir. Thanks for putting it back into perspective. We're all here because we enjoy these watches. Let's keep that in mind.


----------



## Arthur

cpotters said:


> We'll, I'm fond of all my fellow MkII enthusiasts, but as I said when the value discussion came up with the Kingston, I find all this value discussion "unsavory".
> 
> Not that I don't understand, but when I go to the museum and stand in front of the Picasso I don't say to my friends "Ya know, that's an $80 Million painting". The value is in the beauty, the execution, the obvious thought that went into it. The same can be said for any well crafted work, including MkII Watches.
> 
> The secondary value will be whatever it will be. I don't care. I wasn't looking to arbitrage an inefficiency in Bill's pricing model. I may make or lose money someday on these watches, but that is irrelevant. I only care if they are special, if they stand out, on my wrist. That is value. That is your Return on Equity. Anything other than that is pure speculation, an indulgence I seldom allow myself.
> 
> Just strap it on and enjoy it. Stop thinking about the money side of it because, as "past performance is no indication of future results" you'll probably be wrong anyway. My $0.02


Well said Charlie. I have always been counseled to buy things because you like them or they have some utility for you, like good tools in your workshop. Thus, I never buy anything except securities, stocks, bonds, etc. with the idea of selling them. Watches, art, any of the collectibles I own, I own because I really like them and they give me pleasure, not as and investment.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

cpotters said:


> We'll, I'm fond of all my fellow MkII enthusiasts, but as I said when the value discussion came up with the Kingston, I find all this value discussion "unsavory".
> 
> Not that I don't understand, but when I go to the museum and stand in front of the Picasso I don't say to my friends "Ya know, that's an $80 Million painting". The value is in the beauty, the execution, the obvious thought that went into it. The same can be said for any well crafted work, including MkII Watches.
> 
> The secondary value will be whatever it will be. I don't care. I wasn't looking to arbitrage an inefficiency in Bill's pricing model. I may make or lose money someday on these watches, but that is irrelevant. I only care if they are special, if they stand out, on my wrist. That is value. That is your Return on Equity. Anything other than that is pure speculation, an indulgence I seldom allow myself.
> 
> Just strap it on and enjoy it. Stop thinking about the money side of it because, as "past performance is no indication of future results" you'll probably be wrong anyway. My $0.02


 Hear, Hear!!

:think: I wrestled with my own thoughts about this thread and struggled to find the right words - No Need to Now, Though, *You have said it very well*, Charlie.

Thank You for that. :-!


----------



## BigHaole

I don't know if I would call the discussion of value "unsavory", but I do find the idea of speculating in MKII watches "unsavory", so maybe there is no difference. All-in-all, I agree with cpotters on pretty much every point. Personally, I got into this out of interest in the watch (and was lucky enough to be the author of the post Bill chose to start the sticky "Project GMT: Design thread"). I have always liked the GMT design, but have never managed to pick up a Rolex GMT Master (though my beloved Explorer II is on my wrist as I type). I've also never been involved in a "project watch" and thought it would be a fun experience. It's been...an experience.  But I'm glad I went through it. I'm not sure that the Key West will work for me, size-wise (I have an 8 inch wrist), but I sincerely hope it does. If it doesn't, it's nice to know that there are other enthusiasts who will be interested in it.


----------



## Chromejob

It's not necessarily an "unsavory" question/discussion, particularly for those who are trying to tell their insurer what the value is (distinct from "replacement cost," because honestly that will drift up and down with the market), or someone who'd like to sit back, admire their watch while sipping a snifter of brandy, and muse about the price paid for it versus the aftermarket value, regardless of intent to sell it on. Beyond the beauty and utility of it, it's nice to think, "Hrm, I have an easily $2000-3000 watch, very limited, that I acquired for a fraction of that...."

You're dead on, BigHaole, the people who sign up for projects or LE watches with an eye to flipping immediately are not the core Mk II fans and enthusiasts, and I bristle at the idea that a forum project watch is going through the hands of someone for whom it's "just a valuable watch," a commodity to make money off of. Still, I believe there are those who bought into the Kingston project with the best of intentions, received the watch, and either didn't like it enough to keep, or found a new grail watch to crave or adore in the intervening years. Is there a fault here? I don't think so. It's a dang long time to wait for a watch.

I'll be candid now about something I've been coy about in the past, I signed up for two Kingstons in the GO phase (and only with Bill's approval, and verification that all others had their opportunity to order; IOW, I didn't snipe someone out of an opportunity to order one). My intent was to keep one, flip the other (after the GOs were all delivered; I didn't want to prey on a high-demand market), and my gamble was that the one I flipped would accrue at least 30% value so that it would help defray the cost of my keeper. And YOU KNOW WHAT ... _I still have that beauty_. I can't decide if it's my 2nd decade keeper, or ... more likely ... a graduation present for my now-13 year old daughter. Like the days of olde in which a nice Rolex would be a young grad's present from Dad, I think I'm holding a mint Kingston to be the prize that I reward my girl for completing her higher education.[1]

I'll probably post a pic of her with it in the "What Mk II are you wearing" thread. It'll be about 9 years from now. Stay tuned.

So what's the value of the KW? What has been paid for it. Simple. It's not a $3000 watch that you're getting for $1500something. The value is the purchase price, plus the love and appreciation of the owner, or proposed buyer. The future valuation of the Key West pieces is yet to be seen. The series has to get into the wild, be talked about seen, bartered and swapped and sold on, for us to see what the WIS market will bear. It's an easy bet that it will be greater than the purchase price. When Steinhart and other brands sniff the air and sense a demand for a 6542 homage, and issue one that is close, then the exclusivity and demand may wane a bit. But Mk II watches have value points and details that set them apart, so I wouldn't expect them to devalue when someone else does a 6542/1675 like homage. There are trolls who claim otherwise, but Mk IIs are holding their value just fine, thank you.

I'm surely not saying anything new....

[1] Every time there's a hint that I have two, I get PMs asking me to sell one. Please don't even ask. I won't answer, and I'll block the user. Seriously. Don't ask.


----------



## pl39g

A Key West Plank Kit recently sold for 3,000.00


----------



## powerband

pl39g said:


> A Key West Plank Kit recently sold for 3,000.00


Yep. It was brought up in another post. It was predicted and not many was surprised at the price it sold for.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike

*Value of Plank Key West $3-3.5K!*

Seems like there are a lot more early resales on KW's than Kingstons? About 5 on the forum's in the $3-3.5K range. I know it's a free market and you never know I may sell too.

:think: However on the down side seeing them sell for almost 3 X the cost I can only imagine that Bill will adjust his prices up for future projects, a lot. As he should!


----------



## powerband

*Re: Value of Plank Key West $3-3.5K!*



mtbmike said:


> Seems like there are a lot more early resales on KW's than Kingstons? About 5 on the forum's in the $3-3.5K range. I know it's a free market and you never know I may sell too.
> 
> :think: However on the down side seeing them sell for almost 3 X the cost I can only imagine that Bill will adjust his prices up for future projects, a lot. As he should!


Perhaps the sales are preempted by the knowledge of what kind of money the Kingston went for in the preowned market. As time passes, however, the sale frequency will settle when eventual owners will decide to keep and wear the Key West for its beauty and function. Another factor is that, naturally, people's taste has changed through the waiting period.


----------



## BigHaole

I don't know...it seemed like there were a LOT of Kingstons going up for sale, back in the day. I've actually thought the KW flipping was fairly tame.

On a related note, I find myself in a weird situation (which shows I'm not what economists call **** Economus). If I did not have one, I would not buy a KW for $3k. But having one on my wrist right now, I don't want to part with it in exchange for $3k. These two facts are definitely at odds with each other. 

In any case, I may be doing a watch strap swap this weekend, so I might be posting some new picks of 077.


----------



## Chromejob

In both the Kingston and the Key West project, the wait time was significant. I see this as par for the course. Some watchmakers can turn around a forum project much faster, but I don't think they're dealing with so many custom, original parts, high level of QC, lengthy design process with the forum members. Not everyone can stay in love with the anticipated results for so long. 

Now, I appreciate that someone waiting 4+ years for delivery may have emotionally "moved on" from the idea, and hangs in there, accepts delivery, and passes it on to pay for more immediate obsessions. Really, I get it. But that doesn't stop me from being annoyed that some plank owners are selling theirs without even taking the wrapping off, while there are GO buyers who put so much effort into trying to buy one. Not the "I just arrived on scene, see a crowd, and want to buy one, gee can I?" Of course, where were these GO buyers in 2012, 2013 when the project was starting? No fault of theirs that they didn't know about Mk II. That was me on the Kingston — I would've jumped on a Kingston plank slot in an instant, but I was late to the game. Paid something like $250 additional per watch, no plank kit, boo hoo hoo. The flip sales serve a niche for those who are just driving up to the curb and want "in" to the club. Price of admission is steep for immediate gratification, we can't fault someone for being induced to profit from a 5 year investment with a healthy dividend. That money was not in savings or stocks earning interest. Making someone happy, with a tidy payday, is quite an inducement. 

I don't know what I'm saying. I'm of two minds, maybe three, on this. 

It's entirely up to Bill how he proceeds and prices the next project. These forum LE projects are a labor of love, not a huge money maker (I guess; I don't know that), but they build his brand and credibility in much bigger way than the Nassaus and Hawkinge do. The custom mods and LRRP work took Mk II to a certain point, and I think the Kingston, Greywater, Key West, and Project 300 are taking him to higher levels. The day may come when Mk II can longer produce these small batch beauties. I resist flipping my Mk IIs because I look forward to the day when I can say, "I bought from Bill back then, and I'm proud that the timepiece is still ticking away for me. AND I still love looking at it!" 

Thanks for letting me take the rostrum. I'll get my coat....


----------



## mlb212

BigHaole said:


> I don't know...it seemed like there were a LOT of Kingstons going up for sale, back in the day. I've actually thought the KW flipping was fairly tame.
> 
> On a related note, I find myself in a weird situation (which shows I'm not what economists call **** Economus). If I did not have one, I would not buy a KW for $3k. But having one on my wrist right now, I don't want to part with it in exchange for $3k. These two facts are definitely at odds with each other.
> 
> In any case, I may be doing a watch strap swap this weekend, so I might be posting some new picks of 077.


Its an odd situation as there will be a GO ordering phase, which if I understand this correctly, will sell for MSRP of $1395. I would be surprised if the market priced the time value (of roughly ~1 year wait) at $1605. Amazing really. I wished I could short this market...


----------



## MHe225

I know what you guys are saying and I feel the same. I'm not going to respond as I will end up in a rant. It's annoying, no different than the day-traders who take $$ out of the system without adding value. It increases the size of the bubble.

Anybody interested in my Kingston (Plank Kit), Nassau (Big Crown) or Key West (Plank Kit)?

Guess what, so am I ..... my estate will deal with those and by that time, I really don't care.

Sorry, I did what I said I wouldn't - you still got a whiff of my rant. Apologies.

PS - not enough pictures in this thread, so here it goes









Shame on me, I removed the protective film / stickers ......


----------



## poisonwazthecure

I'm annoyed because I'm way late in the second stage orders. I want a keywest to wear and enjoy, not flip for a profit.


----------



## Darwin

I think the MSRP on the GO phase will be higher than that; the pre-order pricing in group 3 was ~$1600.



mlb212 said:


> Its an odd situation as there will be a GO ordering phase, which if I understand this correctly, will sell for MSRP of $1395. I would be surprised if the market priced the time value (of roughly ~1 year wait) at $1605. Amazing really. I wished I could short this market...


----------



## BigHaole

Just a small thing, but MSRP stands for Manufacturer's SUGGESTED Retail Price. There's no suggestion about this. Bill sets the exact price for retail. So these should be MRPs. :-d


----------



## Darwin

Pedant!



BigHaole said:


> Just a small thing, but MSRP stands for Manufacturer's SUGGESTED Retail Price. There's no suggestion about this. Bill sets the exact price for retail. So these should be MRPs. :-d


----------



## mlb212

Darwin said:


> I think the MSRP on the GO phase will be higher than that; the pre-order pricing in group 3 was ~$1600.


I was just referencing the MKII website for "MSRP" as well as the $1395.


----------



## Packleader

The original question was "Best Guess As to Value of Plank Key West". The only answer I have to that question is that the value is whatever it is worth to its owner. It's as simple as that.

As for me, I am very emotionally invested in this watch. The project had a lot of interesting twists and turns. And 4 years and 8 months is no small percentage of the human lifespan. So, in that respect, the value of this watch to me, personally, far exceeds any reasonable dollar value.

Now if the question is really "How Much Could I Get if I Sell a Plank Key West", well that is a different question entirely. And it's not a question that I would presume to answer until my watch is sold.

Since others have brought up the motivations behind the Planks showing up on the sales forum, I would like to point out that there are other reasons why one might sell a Key West, without taking off the stickers, without trying it on, other than changing tastes or a quick flip for economic benefit. 

I cannot speak for others, but I will speak for myself. Four years ago, I could have read the time on the Key West at a glance. On the day that my plank kit arrived, however, I couldn't read the dial without a magnifying glass. It was not my favorite experience.

The same thing happened when I bought a Stowa Partitio last month. I had such high hopes, because it is such a beautiful watch. And I do love classic sizing. I don't own any watch over 38mm, but that will probably have to change. The Partitio is just too small for me to read. The feeling was much worse with the Key West. After seeing so many big, beautiful Key West pictures posted by those who had received their watches before I did, my level of anticipation was insane. 

The reason that I've left the stickers on my watch is that I want the next owner to have that same amazing/exciting feeling of getting a plank kit directly from Bill Yao, or as close as possible. And I pray that the new owner will take better care of his eyes than I did.

For me the real question is not about dollars and cents... I want to know what is behind every watch I own.

Please remember that every watch, every owner, every sale has a story. Without the great anecdotes, history and advice that I've seen shared on this forum, I'm certain that I would have lost interest in collecting watches long ago. As it is, I've bought some of my favorite watches from fellow collectors. And I plan to keep doing so. 

All the best,
Packleader


----------



## pl39g

Don't know. I wind the watch every so often

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## yjfang

I sold both of my BNIB Key West Plank Kits for $2575 each, for those tracking actual sales data. I am glad they are going to good homes. I have several Rolex Subs and GMTs in my collecton now, that I don't care to wear the KW anymore. Besides I am more interested in vintage Heuer's now (have you seen how much these prices have increased?!!)

To those *****ing about the market value of KW's, please keep in mind that these watches were sold nearly 5 years ago at the bottom of the worst economic recession since the Great Depression. Supply and Demand will dictate what anything is worth. Many of Bill's previous creations (Vantage, Blackwater, LRRP, etc.) are all trading at double their original list price in the pre-owned market.


----------



## yjfang

On the flip side, would you rather have a watch that loses 30-40% in value? Look what has happened to Panerai? I would not touch that brand with your 10 foot pole and I used to only wear Panerai. Part of the mystique of Bill Yao's MKII creations is that they are almost always in limited supply and hold their value well.


----------



## powerband

yjfang, I'm not surprised to hear both watches sold right within the weekend and so quickly after the aggressive drop in price to $2575. When I saw your sale post, I had imagined you'd easily sell both even if you dropped them to around $3,000.

Congrats on the sales, and a big congrats to their new owners on the beautifully designed and crafted watches.


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## yjfang

I was looking for a fast sale and I knew they would go super quickly at $2500 and not necessarily trying to maximize gains. More importantly they are going to folks who will cherish them.


----------



## tmoris

pl39g said:


> A Key West Plank Kit recently sold for 3,000.00





powerband said:


> Yep. It was brought up in another post. It was predicted and not many was surprised at the price it sold for.
> 
> Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


Ive sold mine for 2.4k eur including shipping


----------



## mlb212

Looks like the insurance value is ~$2,500.


----------



## yjfang

So the buyer of my white plank kit drove 2 hours to take delivery at my restaurant and he's someone who has been looking for a Kingston for a long time and did not think he would be able to get a Key West in the GO. He is now holding a brand new with stickers Key West giving him the experience that a few of us would ever have and I am happy that I can offer that. And he brought screwdrivers with him to adjust the band so that he can wear the watch on the drive home! A cool buyer who cherishes MKIIs sweetened the deal for me.


----------



## Arthur

As I have said before, the market will determine the eventual sales price. Another factor, since WUS private sales will only allow the seller to post, it's very difficult to determine the exact sales price, unless the seller reveals the selling price. Just because someone lists a watch for 3000.00 USD doesn't mean that it actually sold for that price. Thus far we only have confirmed prices on a few sales, so everything else is just "guesstimates".
As packleader stated, sometimes the reason for selling have nothing to do with "flipping".
I have encountered the same problem with my white dial KW, that being in certain light conditions the gilt minute markers are very difficult to see. They are beautiful in good lighting, but in dim conditions they simply disappear. Will I sell mine?Pretty certain I won't, but I probably will wear it less if reading the time becomes more of a problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

yjfang said:


> So the buyer of my white plank kit drove 2 hours to take delivery at my restaurant and he's someone who has been looking for a Kingston for a long time and did not think he would be able to get a Key West in the GO. He is now holding a brand new with stickers Key West giving him the experience that a few of us would ever have and I am happy that I can offer that. And he brought screwdrivers with him to adjust the band so that he can wear the watch on the drive home! A cool buyer who cherishes MKIIs sweetened the deal for me.


And that, gentlemen and ladies, is the true measure of the value. 


Arthur said:


> ... I have encountered the same problem with my white dial KW, that being in certain light conditions the gilt minute markers are very difficult to see. They are beautiful in good lighting, but in dim conditions they simply disappear. Will I sell mine?Pretty certain I won't, but I probably will wear it less if reading the time becomes more of a problem.


I've noticed this with mine (black dial). Happens mostly with a single light source,e.g. the LED torches I use for low light pics. The Kingston gilt blazes while the KW plays peekaboo. I suspect the KW has flatter gilt. Actually, it's growing on me, as it's much more subtle. Everything about the Key West is more refined, elegant.


----------



## BigHaole

Chromejob said:


> I've noticed this with mine (black dial). Happens mostly with a single light source,e.g. the LED torches I use for low light pics. The Kingston gilt blazes while the KW plays peekaboo. I suspect the KW has flatter gilt. Actually, it's growing on me, as it's much more subtle. Everything about the Key West is more refined, elegant.


I noticed something similar on mine. I was out in really bright sunlight, at certain angles, the gilt almost faded away, then when I turned it to a more oblique angle, it blazed to life. Maybe it was just my eyes adjusting to bright sunlight making the gilt appear dim?


----------



## yjfang

Words cannot describe the enthusiasm the buyer of my BNIB black dial plank kit expressed in his reply. It sounds like he is in love with the Key West. Again, I am so glad that I can pass along that experience to someone that really appreciates it. While I have lost interest in the KW, I still really appreciate Bill Yao, MKII, and the community that loves and supports his offerings. More wrist shots!


----------



## Arthur

I can certainly appreciate one selling a watch on if it doesn't resonate with them. Over the past 40+ Years, I have bought and sold tons of watches. For many years, my financial situation, kids in private school, then college, limited my watch resources. Basically, I had to sell one to buy another.during those years, I sold and/or traded watches that I would give my eye teeth to have back. A couple of Rolex SeaDwellers, at least two 1680's and a Paul Newman Daytona. There were several others from other brands. At the time, what I was seeking overpowered the desire to keep the ones I had. 

Quite a few were watches that I bought with great expectations, only to experience a degree of disappointment when they arrived. Some were never worn, except to try them on. I knew immediately that they just didn't "sing to me". What I have found over the years is that no matter how much I lusted after something, if it didn't resonate from the beginning, it would never grow on me. Believe me, I have tried, and it won't get better over time, at least not in my experience. So, from my experiences, I can certainly see why some folks would elect to move a watch on, hopefully to someone who will love it and appreciate it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdengr

yjfang said:


> So the buyer of my white plank kit drove 2 hours to take delivery at my restaurant and he's someone who has been looking for a Kingston for a long time and did not think he would be able to get a Key West in the GO. He is now holding a brand new with stickers Key West giving him the experience that a few of us would ever have and I am happy that I can offer that. And he brought screwdrivers with him to adjust the band so that he can wear the watch on the drive home! A cool buyer who cherishes MKIIs sweetened the deal for me.


yjfang, the great conversation, amazing food, and of course the watch were all WELL worth the drive. It was a pleasure doing business with you, and I couldn't be happier with my first MKII. These pics go out to you, much thanks man! PS it took longer than I wanted, but I eventually adjusted that bracelet haha.

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yjfang

LOVE IT!!! Thanks for the awesome pics too!


----------



## brucebobby

yjfang said:


> Words cannot describe the enthusiasm the buyer of my BNIB black dial plank kit expressed in his reply. It sounds like he is in love with the Key West. Again, I am so glad that I can pass along that experience to someone that really appreciates it. While I have lost interest in the KW, I still really appreciate Bill Yao, MKII, and the community that loves and supports his offerings. More wrist shots!


Words cannot express, so how about a photo expression too! Thanks to yjfang, a fine gentleman, who sold me a dream watch.  here's the KW looking vintage-y on an old leather strap!

Sent from my Passport using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yjfang

WOW! Love the vintage strap. Completes the look of the KW!


----------



## Elf1962

Looks like you are flying by Encinitas Ca. (San Diego County)....correct?


----------



## Sdengr

Elf1962 said:


> Looks like you are flying by Encinitas Ca. (San Diego County)....correct?


Sharp eye, that would be correct!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Happy open-9 29th,all.

Beautiful posts, gentlemen. That vintage leather strap is to die for, Brucebobby, Pussy Galore purrfect. Though I don't think any "KY" is needed. 

Here's a setup I think you'll like, sdeng (you, too, Jake):










BTW, the sectional is vintage. Enjoy the warning note. Obscured is the price... 25 cents! They sure don't cost that anymore....










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brucebobby

Thanks for the compliments! 

And I fixed my typo, Chromejob.  I'm almost surprised my auto correct didn't just go ahead and tack on "Jelly", given the association. 

Sent from my Passport using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sdengr

Chromejob said:


> Happy open-9 29th,all.
> 
> Beautiful posts, gentlemen. That vintage leather strap is to die for, Brucebobby, Pussy Galore purrfect. Though I don't think any "KY" is needed.
> 
> Here's a setup I think you'll like, sdeng (you, too, Jake):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, the sectional is vintage. Enjoy the warning note. Obscured is the price... 25 cents! They sure don't cost that anymore....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


EXCELLENT setup. That strap also seems to have been made to go together with that watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike

Solana Beach, just south of Cardiff State Beach. Classic surf spot Seaside reef in the refection of your watch.



Sdengr said:


> yjfang
> 
> View attachment 9487066


----------



## Sdengr

mtbmike said:


> Solana Beach, just south of Cardiff State Beach. Classic surf spot Seaside reef in the refection of your watch.


Those are the spots in question. You've earned another picture, although I'm sure you know all the landmarks!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdengr

Lest I go off topic with pictures of my poor flying and even poorer picture-taking-whilst-flying skills, here's a shot of my favorite watch being put to bed








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike

Sdengr said:


> Those are the spots in question. You've earned another picture, although I'm sure you know all the landmarks!
> 
> View attachment 9507562


Del Mar Race track? Dog beach at the river mouth, one of very few beaches where dogs are allowed in Southern Cal.

Better have my KW say hello to stay on topic!


----------



## yjfang

Awesome pic capturing the gilt.



Sdengr said:


> Lest I go off topic with pictures of my poor flying and even poorer picture-taking-whilst-flying skills, here's a shot of my favorite watch being put to bed
> View attachment 9507602
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elf1962

Where the surf meets the turf. Local boy here...


----------



## Sdengr

mtbmike said:


> Del Mar Race track? Dog beach at the river mouth, one of very few beaches where dogs are allowed in Southern Cal.
> 
> Better have my KW say hello to stay on topic!


Your best friend looks pretty happy in the water! Love the white dial KW, I think it's the perfect choice for living in SoCal.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

mtbmike said:


> Del Mar Race track? Dog beach at the river mouth, one of very few beaches where dogs are allowed in Southern Cal.
> 
> Better have my KW say hello to stay on topic!


I love Dog Beach. We've been there plenty of time with the Inlaws.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

We seem to be getting off topic. 

Join me in the "Key West pictures" thread, gents. 

Or the "What Mk II are you wearing " thread.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

powerband said:


> I love Dog Beach. We've been there plenty of time with the Inlaws.


What are you saying about your in-laws?


----------



## powerband

CMSgt Bo said:


> What are you saying about your in-laws?


I am surprised people didn't catch this sooner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Uhhhh. I still haven't.


----------



## mtbmike

Kind of back on topic, non-plank GO for $2250.


----------



## Dragoon

Since we are talking about prices and values. One question/observation.

Are the general order Key West pieces going to be offered at $1195 or whatever is listed in GO on the order page? I realize they are not originally designed to be offered with gilt or gloss dial options but just curious since the plank pieces were $1600.

While the gilt, white, and gloss finish dials are awesome: one has to wonder the effect on resale if the GO pieces are $400 less expensive, no?

And, I guess for however long we may be discussing prices and valuations of KW's we need to separate the values of the gilt, white, and gloss dial pieces from the GO pieces (assuming dials will be different) and if there is any significant difference in price between the two separate offerings.


----------



## e dantes

Dragoon said:


> Since we are talking about prices and values. One question/observation.
> 
> Are the general order Key West pieces going to be offered at $1195 or whatever is listed in GO on the order page? I realize they are not originally designed to be offered with gilt or gloss dial options but just curious since the plank pieces were $1600.
> 
> While the gilt, white, and gloss finish dials are awesome: one has to wonder the effect on resale if the GO pieces are $400 less expensive, no?
> 
> And, I guess for however long we may be discussing prices and valuations of KW's we need to separate the values of the gilt, white, and gloss dial pieces from the GO pieces (assuming dials will be different) and if there is any significant difference in price between the two separate offerings.


Dragoon,

I believe the general order watches are the same watches, with the same dials. They may be restricted by how many of each dial that Bill has left, but I do not remember reading anything about the watches being different. They are still Key Wests. The gilt and white dials will not be used on any future watches after the Key West, though the black matte may be. The GO watches will still be part of 399 total.

Also, the price will not be lower according to anything I have read. The prices have gone up since the beginning of the project. The plankowners got them for $1,195 but most or all of the second stage pre-order buyers (which I am lucky enough to one of) are paying $1,595. I assume the GO buyers will pay the same or higher.


----------



## BigHaole

Dragoon,

I have the same thought at e dantes. THe GO watches will be whatever is left over for the Key West Limited Edition run. Once they're gone, there will be no more Key Wests. And, from a price point, I expect the GOs will be at the $1595 or higher (probably higher). 

Many of us hope that the Key West will be followed by the Havana, much the same as how the Nassau followed the Kingston. The Havana would be a non-limited edition model, and would be available, off-and-on, as MKII sees fit. Mostly it will not be Gilt Dialed and will probably not offer the white dial at all. But, this is pure speculation.


----------



## Arthur

Interesting, I went to the WUS private sales forum. There are two KW's for sale one White dial, one Black Gilt. Both seem to have been up for a couple of days, hanging around. Prices are in the 2250-2500 range. Not sure what this means for future sales, but possibly at this point asking 3000+ may be unrealistic. At some point, the aftermarket supply will diminish, just as it has for the Kingston, may take a couple of years. At that point, prices may firm up some.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Dragoon said:


> Since we are talking about prices and values. One question/observation.
> 
> Are the general order Key West pieces going to be offered at $1195 or whatever is listed in GO on the order page? I realize they are not originally designed to be offered with gilt or gloss dial options but just curious since the plank pieces were $1600.
> 
> While the gilt, white, and gloss finish dials are awesome: one has to wonder the effect on resale if the GO pieces are $400 less expensive, no?
> 
> And, I guess for however long we may be discussing prices and valuations of KW's we need to separate the values of the gilt, white, and gloss dial pieces from the GO pieces (assuming dials will be different) and if there is any significant difference in price between the two separate offerings.


I, um. Hm. I don't know what the flywheel you're talking about. Whatever you're drinking tonight, pour me a glass please, must be good stuff.










Plank owner kits were NOT $1600. $1195 or $1200ish. The later group GO kits were more (I don't recall the price). The GO groups get the same kit as the Plank, without a spare bezel and insert. The first GO groups got the special caseback, I think the last 100 or so (again, you'd have to fact check me on the Mk II news page for posts in 2015) get a conventional Nassau-style caseback.

All of the above include one of the following dials: black gloss gilt, white gilt, or black matte white.

I don't think Bill has even hinted of a Key West variant available for open ordering on the boutique (under a different name, if Kingston/Nassau is an indication), but clarified that if such a model were offered, white or gloss gilt dials would not be an option. Price unknown as well.

Finished my first glass; refill, please?


----------



## BigHaole

Is it my imagination, or have there not been that many Key West's for re-sale on the forum?


----------



## poisonwazthecure

BigHaole said:


> Is it my imagination, or have there not been that many Key West's for re-sale on the forum?


I thought have been plenty for sale.


----------



## Aceldama

Easier to get than a 3-6-9 or a Kingston...


----------



## powerband

The usual early-market flippers. I saw this with the Kingston.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxy

Just saw the Key West prices and I don't think it reached to my expectation of $3K. Last few months, its hovering around $2K or less. Maybe once all watches are sold, the value increases. Can't say for sure at this stage.


----------



## STEELINOX

Okay, alright, so the demand is really “nitche” and these KW’s fetch in plank config anywheres north of $1900...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Holy thread resurrection, Batman.


----------

